# Has anyone lived in Merida and then moved to Progreso area?



## Tye 1on (Jun 2, 2018)

Greetings-

First, a huge thank you to all of the posters in this Mexico forum. I've just read back 30 pages and found TONS of helpful advice. Y'all are awesome!

I'm hatching a plan to move to the northern Yucatan in five years, and will be going back for another fact-finding mission this November.

The temps/humidity and potential noise in Merida are starting to become a subject of interest/concern to me. Has anybody here started in Merida and found themselves moving, either full or part time, to Progreso or other coastal areas? I plan to start by renting in one of the colonias close to Centro and hope to be in a mixed local/expat neighborhood. 

Thanks for any and all insights, and thanks again to the posters and mods that make this board awesome!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Can't help with your question but welcome to the board...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Tye 1on said:


> I'm hatching a plan to move to the northern Yucatan in five years, and will be going back for another fact-finding mission this November.
> 
> The temps/humidity and potential noise in Merida are starting to become a subject of interest/concern to me.


I've just spent a week in the northern Yucatan, in Merida to be precise, and found it very hot and humid, even in January. I suggest you spend some time there in the summer to find out what the weather is like at that time of year before making any decisions about relocating to that part of Mexico.

And, of course, welcome to the Expat Forum, Mexico Division!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi,

I'm currently in Merida.
The heat does not seem to be such a big issue for me.
It's June and most days hit 97 according to my therm in the car.
Heat and humidity are relative to the person. 
My girlfriend is from Veracruz, has lived here for 15 years and seems to be such a wimp.

I wear jeans and loose fitting shirts. It's hot and I sure would not want to perfom physical labor, I wear a hat and drink plenty of water. Heat and humidity are relative, but I can say it's not a showstopper for me.

People here cheat, most bedrooms have AC, my electrical bill was about $100 USD for two months, my son visited and had it going non stop for 3 weeks.
I drive around without AC in the car, the girfriend will always ask to turn it on.

I just spoke with a friend who lives in CDMX and mentioned that some of his visiting relatives from Merida were always cranking up the AC in the car in Mexico City. 

I think the coast is about 10 degrees cooler, and I'll buy something there, I also like Merida a lot.
The thing about the Coast is that it seems more humid, the food is all the same you get tired of it pretty soon. I have not really hung out in Progreso, but I stayed in Sisal for almost a month. I hear from people in Merida that the food is the same. 

If you have any questions ask away, I'll be glad to be of service.

Richard


----------

